# ECNL Composite



## pewpew (Aug 2, 2019)

Anyone have insight on how this team works?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Aug 3, 2019)

11 players line up on the field and try to kick a ball into the opponents net.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks for the keen insight. You’ve obviously got nothing to offer.


----------



## RedCard (Aug 3, 2019)

Composite Division Basics:

• Participation in the Composite Division is optional, both by conference and by clubs within the conference. Any conference may determine whether to support a Composite Division, and any club in the conference may determine whether to participate in the Composite Division.
• The Composite Division Team will be the “second team” in the U18/19 age group
• The specific competition format for the Composite Division will be determined at the conference level, and may be home and away, home or away, or another logical format based on the participating teams. The ECNL must approve the final format.
• ECNL Composite Division players must be carded under the ECNL and will be subject to ECNL roster rules. Players can play for both the ECNL U18/19 Team and the ECNL U18/19 Composite Team, provided all ECNL Rules and Regulations are followed, including without limitation:
o Players may only play one (1) game per day. (Players may not play in a Composite Division game and another ECNL game.)
• ECNL Composite Division players may participate in any ECNL National Event for which they are age eligible.
• There will be no post-season competition for ECNL Composite Division teams.

ECNL Support: 

The ECNL will support the Composite Division in the following ways:

• ECNL will add a “U18/U19 Composite Division” tab in standings on the ECNL website
• ECNL will host two (2) ECNL Composite Events during the season
• No Post Season for ECNL Composite teams


----------



## pewpew (Aug 3, 2019)

My G03 has been offered a spot on a team. Just wasn’t sure if we should jump ship at the last minute before the season starts and leave our current team short. But also wondering if it’s worth it in the long run as far as college exposure and recruitment goes vs staying and playing in our upcoming current lower bracket/different league. Thanks for that very thorough response. Much appreciated!!


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 3, 2019)

RedCard said:


> Composite Division Basics:
> 
> • Participation in the Composite Division is optional, both by conference and by clubs within the conference. Any conference may determine whether to support a Composite Division, and any club in the conference may determine whether to participate in the Composite Division.
> • The Composite Division Team will be the “second team” in the U18/19 age group
> ...


I think this year they did have a playoff even though there were only six teams:
https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/flightstandings.aspx?eid=960&fid=4592


----------



## MijoPlumber (Nov 8, 2019)

pewpew said:


> Anyone have insight on how this team works?


Mijo, does the composite team participate in the fall Phoenix Showcase?


----------



## Buckyballer (Nov 11, 2019)

They have results from this weekend on their site - what is interesting is that they have composite results but not pure U18 results - maybe the pure U18s and the composites were all grouped together?


----------



## Speed (Nov 16, 2019)

Why is the composite team formed? Clubs are trying to keep more players? I look at this as the DPL to the DA?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Nov 18, 2019)

Speed said:


> Why is the composite team formed? Clubs are trying to keep more players? I look at this as the DPL to the DA?


I believe the intent for the U18/U19 composite is so girls with late birth dates can continue to play in ECNL-like level if they choose to.  For example, for most girls with Jan-Sep birth dates, their last club season is U18.  But their teammates with Oct-Dec birth dates are a grade behind in high school, and would need to find a new club team if they choose to play U19.

So yes, clubs are trying to keep more players, but there is not an evil plot behind it .


----------



## Emma (Nov 18, 2019)

U18/U19 is currently the only age group that allows all seniors to play on the same club team, not separated by birth years.  It's  a nice way to finish Club soccer.


----------



## Speed (Dec 7, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I believe the intent for the U18/U19 composite is so girls with late birth dates can continue to play in ECNL-like level if they choose to.  For example, for most girls with Jan-Sep birth dates, their last club season is U18.  But their teammates with Oct-Dec birth dates are a grade behind in high school, and would need to find a new club team if they choose to play U19.
> 
> So yes, clubs are trying to keep more players, but there is not an evil plot behind it .


Thanks for clarifying, been burned few times by clubs so of course feel there is always some evil plot lurking


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 7, 2019)

Speed said:


> Thanks for clarifying, been burned few times by clubs so of course feel there is always some evil plot lurking


----------

